# bodypower expo 2012



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

what day(s) is everyone off to the expo this year?

I really wanna see Branch Warren ... I'm hoping he's there all 3 days!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going Sunday


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sat and Sunday probably stay up there

Who with is more the question lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Sat and Sunday probably stay up there
> 
> Who with is more the question lol


I know one person it won't be, your wife!!!! :wink:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I know one person it won't be, your wife!!!! :wink:


Your right gotta go with the boys!!


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i would be intersted on going on the sunday, cal fancy sharing the petrol buddy, i got a bigger car than you so im happy to drive .....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No idea which day yet, will just book nearer the time but defo going.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Im there on the Saturday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wont be going this year, with competing and judging plus a new baby on its way in a few weeks a weekend at a BB expo is not on the cards....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, do what I did last year then Paul and hit the baby show next door instead! Just make sure you 'forget' your credit card or else you won't have a pot to p*ss in by the time you leave!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm there friday to sunday with Toney Freeman, Stuart Core, Lewis Breed, Jo Stanger, Rachael Grice etc on our stand.

Branch is definitely there friday and saturday.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

I shall be there all weekend on the extreme stand!!! Make sure you guys come over and say hi! Will be good to meet you guys in the flesh!!! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Will definately come and see you guys on the Extreme stand


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I won't be going this year, will be on my way back to work then


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Will definately come and see you guys on the Extreme stand


Be careful yann it might be icy lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Be careful yann it might be icy lol


In May, not a chance


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

so i see

& Ronnie

& Phil

& Dennis

& Dorian!


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

What are the full details for this guys ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

18th - 20th May @ NEC dude... http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

nice one cheers


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

About 90% certain I'm going again. More than likely just on the Sunday!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Will be heading over myself at some point as its only down the road. Will be good to put a few faces to names.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Sat and Sunday probably stay up there
> 
> Who with is more the question lol


You could take your cousin, pmsl


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Im thinking about going looked brilliant last time


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Im thinking about going looked brilliant last time


I've been the last 2 years, it is really good

Try and get the ticket with the theatre extras to see the seminars, they are definately worth doing


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thinking about going as its so close.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I've been the last 2 years, it is really good
> 
> Try and get the ticket with the theatre extras to see the seminars, they are definately worth doing


Was going to take my mrs but can't see her buying it lmao. I would like to meet Zack khan aswell since you posted that vid of him I've developed massive love for the guy lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm taking my missus but we go up on Saturday and spend the day in Birmingham so she can do some shopping, stay overnight and hit the expo the next day, keeps us both happy, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol so you'll be following her around on Saturday then she will be following you around Sunday. Is she interested in it at all of not. My mrs listens to me but isn't really interested lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

My missus was going with me but then she blew it out as we go on holiday on the Sunday so got a mate now instead. I wasn't giving up my ticket holiday was booked around the expo lol.

Hopefully meet a few people on the Saturday.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Lol so you'll be following her around on Saturday then she will be following you around Sunday. Is she interested in it at all of not. My mrs listens to me but isn't really interested lol


She is getting more interested but it's not something she will ever love!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> She is getting more interested but it's not something she will ever love!!


I think that saying goes for all the mrs for us on here unless your lucky enough to have a bodybuilding mrs or fitness model lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

so what goes on on these things then? i mean is it all nutrition, clothing and meat heads making me feel small chested? no really its and honest question, seminars would be good tho


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> I think that saying goes for all the mrs for us on here unless your lucky enough to have a bodybuilding mrs or fitness model lol


Just do wot I'll do a take someone else's missus who does like it lol

Kidding!!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The fanny at these things is MEGA! If you can go on you're own, do so, then try like **** to pull a hottie!

I'm screwed, my Mrs works with me and comes to all these things as part of our job, but before I met her I got lucky at all these kind of events.

I guess owning a supplement company helps a bit!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> The fanny at these things is MEGA! If you can go on you're own, do so, then try like **** to pull a hottie!
> 
> I'm screwed, my Mrs works with me and comes to all these things as part of our job, but before I met her I got lucky at all these kind of events.
> 
> I guess owning a supplement company helps a bit!


Yeh I'm going to stand with dougie lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Perv factor of 100%


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going this year with my my wife but it will probably be the last time we go together, I'll be divorced by next years one, lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ha ha love it theres confidence for you, can imagine there being quite a few scowling wives around lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> I won't be going this year, will be on my way back to work then


you will be there mate!!! and i cannot wait!! less than 2 weeks


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Ronnie, how's things, haven't seen you on the board much?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Now then mate. No not been on here for ages.

Life is hectic. But still training as hard as ever.

You're looking really good!

Off to the Expo on the Saturday if you're around?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going on the Sunday, think there are a few from here going on Saturday though, I'm sure Frank is


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeh I'm there sat!

Anyone who wants to meet up let me know and I'll wear a red rose


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Yeh I'm there sat!
> 
> Anyone who wants to meet up let me know and I'll wear a red rose


You going to Jenna's leaving do next week, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> You going to Jenna's leaving do next week, lol


Am I invited??


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Am I invited??


Well I'm not planning on standing next to Mel all night, pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Well I'm not planning on standing next to Mel all night, pmsl


Becoz that will go down well you standing next to me all night and me standing there with my hands in my pockets looking at the floor just in case mel is videoing me lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Becoz that will go down well you standing next to me all night and me standing there with my hands in my pockets looking at the floor just in case mel is videoing me lol


PMSL x 100000

Hmmm, maybe you better not turn up, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> PMSL x 100000
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you better not turn up, lol


Exactly lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Frank knows what Jenna looks like and knows what he will be like, if my missus wasn't there, I'm sure he would have turned up


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Frank knows what Jenna looks like and knows what he will be like, if my missus wasn't there, I'm sure he would have turned up


For sure lol

Let's hope mel gets a cold take her out today yann for a brisk walk pmsl

Only kidding buddy


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> For sure lol
> 
> Let's hope mel gets a cold take her out today yann for a brisk walk pmsl
> 
> Only kidding buddy


Yeah, I'll turn the heating down and hide her coat as well, pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

So come on everybody who is there Saturday

Maybe I'll do a meet and greet


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> I'll be there Saturday ! Can't wait now. Hope my tickets come on Tuesday..A


Be nice to meet up fleg!

I'll be easy to see ill be the one in the white suit with no top on pmsl


----------



## SteveGardener (Jan 31, 2009)

Working + competing there all three days


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Mobster said:


> Working + competing there all three days


Whereabouts you working mate?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Be nice to meet up fleg!
> 
> I'll be easy to see ill be the one in the white suit with no top on pmsl


With the Polaroid camera around his neck taking pictures of the posing blokes (not the Girls) lmao


----------



## SteveGardener (Jan 31, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Whereabouts you working mate?


Ultimate Grip stand all day Friday and Saturday and half day Sunday and then competing in an event over on the strength arena Sunday afternoon.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're working all 3 days, for those wanting to meet/see tasty chicks these are some of our staff:
View attachment 3477
View attachment 3478
View attachment 3479
View attachment 3480
View attachment 3481


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow that first girl is especially hot ! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jesus Christ Dougie, I'm gonna be there with the missus, you g*t, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> We're working all 3 days, for those wanting to meet/see tasty chicks these are some of our staff:
> View attachment 3477
> View attachment 3478
> View attachment 3479
> ...


Nahhhhhhhh


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

And there's more;

View attachment 3482
View attachment 3483


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've got to be there for 3 days so may as well have something to keep my mind occupied!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well I for one will not be looking at the girls Just there muscle tone lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I've got to be there for 3 days so may as well have something to keep my mind occupied!


I've got a feeling I might bump into you and say hello Dougie, lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd be ignoring me, the extreme booth with be booty central!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I'd be ignoring me, the extreme booth with be booty central!


Will you have the big tubs of the whey and pro-6 Dougie?


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Think I am gonna go to this, not been before.

Do the stands have products for sale?

Credit card may take a beating if they do!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bacon3612 said:


> Think I am gonna go to this, not been before.
> 
> Do the stands have products for sale?
> 
> Credit card may take a beating if they do!!


Take cash credit card machine always Fukc up lol


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Good shout


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it tonight you're in town Frankie boy??


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Is it tonight you're in town Frankie boy??


No Tomoz dorse

I'm waiting for my Thai restaurent lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh ok, presumed you were staying the night before, not after. You'll struggle to find Smoke quality food up this way tbh. The Thai we went to last wkd was nice enough (tad stingy on the meat) but it's probably like 15+ miles from your hotel so pointless. I'd say either brave the hotel food for the night (prob not that bad you know) or head out to a country pub as there's a few up that way I think.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Oh ok, presumed you were staying the night before, not after. You'll struggle to find Smoke quality food up this way tbh. The Thai we went to last wkd was nice enough (tad stingy on the meat) but it's probably like 15+ miles from your hotel so pointless. I'd say either brave the hotel food for the night (prob not that bad you know) or head out to a country pub as there's a few up that way I think.


Ok

Or how fars your house we can bird swap lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Ok
> 
> Or how fars your house we can bird swap lol


I couldn't possibly manage yours again this week!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I couldn't possibly manage yours again this week!


I knew it the b1tch!

She told me she was born bow legged


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope everyone has a safe journey and great day at expo today and Tomoz

If I recognise anyone I'll say hello 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Enjoy Frankie!

If you don't mind a 20 min drive later hit this place http://www.lacoppola.co.uk/

Pricey ish but worth it, it's like a little piece of Italy here in the Midlands!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

The fukcing roads are like Italy that's about it lol

Went to blue orchid quite nice actually and my car still had 4 wheels when I came out pmsl


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Shame, if you'd said I'd have made sure it didn't! 

Just round the corner from my gym that is...

Anyway, glad you've enjoyed our little city. You off on the pull or on a promise with the misses??


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Somebody's missus


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, cheeky!

Your misses remembered how to get to Cov then I take it??


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Somebody's missus


Pmsl x 1000000


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Knows it like the back of her hand somehow????????


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

God I wish I could write something now, lmao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Really looking forward to a day at the expo


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Would have been betta with someone else?????


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Would have been betta with someone else?????


Yeah, me and you, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

View attachment 3647


Me, Dougie and Big Stu Core, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Stu cores arms are huuuuuuuge lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That is pretty scary knowing Yanny's arms are a decent size!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow massive arms! Any pictures of doug? Always wondered What the face of extreme looks like!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Wow massive arms! Any pictures of doug? Always wondered What the face of extreme looks like!


He's in the middle bj lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I said a quick hello to doug but he was busy with the ladies lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I did wonder after I said haha


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I said a quick hello to doug but he was busy with the ladies lol


Are you sure you actually went to the expo, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Are you sure you actually went to the expo, lol


Yes went but didn't really enjoy it as I should have!

Well you live and learn


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you go with the mrs frank ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Did you go with the mrs frank ?


A friend


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> A friend


Pmsl x 1000000


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> And not me, before anyone says anything lol


Jeeeeez m

Lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> And not me, before anyone says anything lol


Wot be able to say that next week will ya lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well you've had 45 mins lol



To busy reading Chinese takeaway menus

Tut tut


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Had a great day at the expo today

Spoke to Dougie, Stu Core and Lewis on the Extreme stand, really nice bunch of guys and Dougie even knocked a tenner of my protein powders!

Ate complete [email protected] over the weekend but starting new diet tomorrow so it will be soon forgotten, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Busted! :hungry: A bit of food naughties never hurt anyone


Bit betta put than my txt lol


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Had a great day too, pretty much everybody I spoke to took the time to have a proper chat.

Not been before but I'll definitely be going again.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

My daughter Daisy prefers Zack to Santa Claus, lol

View attachment 3649


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

View attachment 3650
it was yet another good day out seeing sooo many people in such good shape.

It was just nice to be around like minded people!!

And not getting called gay for liking muscles!!
View attachment 3651


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> My daughter Daisy prefers Zack to Santa Claus, lol
> 
> View attachment 3649


That's class 100% going next year without a doubt


----------



## SteveGardener (Jan 31, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Had a great day at the expo today
> 
> Spoke to Dougie, Stu Core and Lewis on the Extreme stand, really nice bunch of guys and Dougie even knocked a tenner of my protein powders!
> 
> Ate complete [email protected] over the weekend but starting new diet tomorrow so it will be soon forgotten, lol


I managed to grab five minutes with Dougie - great stuff.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Was good to meet you yanny and have a chat!!! 

Once again a brilliant weekend for bodybuilding and fitness!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

LBREED said:


> Was good to meet you yanny and have a chat!!!
> 
> Once again a brilliant weekend for bodybuilding and fitness!!!


And you Lewis, can't believe how much mass you have for a 24 year old!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol! Thank you mate much appreciated!!! ;-)


----------

